# 1965 GTO hardtop used in movie “Setup”



## GVS (Mar 9, 2012)

I am a newbie to the forum! 30+ year GTO enthusiast, new member to this community. It is good to see so many classic GTO enthusiasts have gravitated to this forum!

A guy I know is looking at a 1965 GTO hardtop for sale in western Michigan. Fontaine Blue, black interior, 4-speed, pretty well optioned and original other than American Racing mags. The car is reported to be in excellent condition and is reported to have been used in the movie “Setup” with Bruce Willis and Curtis James Jackson III (aka 50-Cent). Here is a LINK to pictures of the car from that movie. Does anyone know anything about this car? Owner history, condition, originality, etc? Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing helpful, only that cars used in movies are generally unloved, unappreciated, and abused. Be careful.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep had a guy on last year that leased his 65' for the pilot of that show with the guy from "my name is Earl". ended up having to have the insurance company re-paint it from the abuse and having absolutely no respect for it as anything other than another prop and hard driving on gravel roads....


----------

